# Not fully diluted?



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ive just mixed my ghrp-2 and cjc-1295 w/o dac.

i put 1ml of bac water in each. the cjc-1295 was fine but the ghrp-2 has bits floating in it.is this normal and will it fully disolve given time?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Has it dissolved yet ?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

No mate. I'll try another 1ml back water


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I had some Peps ages ago cheap ones that had bits in. They never dissolved though, so I didn't use 'em.

I wouldn't advise jabbing tbh, although there are people (not on here) who reckon its ok. Whos are they?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

They are labpe peptides. I added another ml of back water this morning. I'll see if it's dissolved when I get back home from work. But before I left for work it was still cloudy with bits in it.

I won't be injecting unless it's dissolved fully. I'll try another bottle later if it's no good

Thanks


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

safc49 said:


> They are labpe peptides. I added another ml of back water this morning. I'll see if it's dissolved when I get back home from work. But before I left for work it was still cloudy with bits in it.
> 
> I won't be injecting unless it's dissolved fully. I'll try another bottle later if it's no good
> 
> Thanks


Tell them, they should send you a replacment.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Leave them for a couple of hours in the fridge. Normally does the trick for me, never had any problems.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Tell them, they should send you a replacment.


Thanks mate



dusher said:


> Leave them for a couple of hours in the fridge. Normally does the trick for me, never had any problems.


I made them up last night and it was still cloudy and had bits in it this morning


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I made them up last night and it was still cloudy and had bits in it this morning


Then you have a problem ha. Give them an email and let them know.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll try that thanks


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

safc49 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I made them up last night and it was still cloudy and had bits in it this morning


Should have dissolved overnight


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I think my problem may have been I only left it out for about 30 minutes which I thought was right. But I've now been told it needs left out of the freezer all day.

So my own fault it would seem


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

safc49 said:


> I think my problem may have been I only left it out for about 30 minutes which I thought was right. But I've now been told it needs left out of the freezer all day.
> 
> So my own fault it would seem


Ahh, I normally take the bottle I need to fill the next day out of the freezer and leave it in the fridge overnight. That does the trick.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't freeze mine

Storage: Vials are freeze-dried and therefore will remain stable at room temperature for 1-2 months. However, for long term storage they should be kept a 2-8 degrees celsius (refrigerator temperature), where they will remain stable for up to 18 months in powder form. Once mixed with mixing solution, vials should be stored in the refrigerator and not left at room temperature. NOTE: Do not mix up all your vials at once. You should only mix up 1 (one) vial at a time and leave the rest in powder form until you are ready to use the next vial.

I Only freeze Myo Folli or sometimes MT2


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks lads


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Took this from peptidesuk:

Mixed Peptdies

Storage: Reconstituted (mixed) vials must be stored in the refrigerator (2 to 8 degrees celcius).

Expiry: Use within 8 weeks (2 months) of mixing.

It is NOT recommended to pre-load syringes and freeze them. When the peptide freezes there is a risk that it may come out of solution into particles. When it is thawed out again it may not return into solution, meaning particles will be injected which can cause irritation or damage at the injection site.

Unmixed Peptides

Storage: In powder (lyophilized) form vials should be stored frozen (0 to -20 degrees celcius).

Expiry: Will remain stable up to 48 months (4 years) in the freezer.

Unmixed vials can be stored in the freezer for a period of up to 48 months (4 years); however, if you are going to use the vials within 1 months then we recommend simply storing them in the refrigerator as repeated freeze-thaw cycles can cause damage to the peptide.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks for that mate


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

dusher said:


> Took this from peptidesuk:
> 
> Mixed Peptdies
> 
> ...


This is the reason im not keen on freezing peptides as most modern freezers have auto defrost mode so not a stable temp ,,,


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I read on labpe website that it is not recommended to store peptides in a frost free freezer

I also got a reply from them and they said it is normal for cloudiness and bits due to the filler used.

How long do you usually keep them in the fridge? I made them up on Sunday night, would there be much point in starting them or will they not last long enough now?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I would not feel happy about injecting any solution that has bits in it.

Think Labpe are p!ssing about. What does it say on Dats site about cloudiness?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

It certainly doesn't look right to be injecting.

I never thought of checking dats site but will do

Cheers


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

checked dats site, i found out it is ok to shake the vial. so i did this and the bits are now gone

i copied this from dats site

"Moisture and filler/additives play a significant role in the apparent size of the powder. If there is no filler then it is less likely that the peptides will appear volumized.

The more moisture in the drying process the more volumized the peptide will look and the easier it will dissolve. However if the drying process eliminated most residual moisture then the peptides will shrink and appear as tight balls or tight clumps, tight whatever. This is the best condition for long term storage. At the right storage temperature w/ no moisture or oxygen those freeze-dried DRY peptides will be good for a decade. But without that built in moisture they can be more difficult to pull open, unfurl the structure or to the eye dissolve. So so-called flakes can end up being dry peptides.

There are two ways available to us to dissolve peptides. One is to add a little acidity. Two is sonication or the introduction of vibration. Adding acidity can be tricky in large part because most lack the tools to make sure the pH only slightly moves. The best way to do that would be with a calculator and both an acid and a buffer. This would have to be the way to go for fragile peptides. GH Frag in either form 176-191 & 177-191 is fragile. I know the former rarely arrived from China in tact and the latter who knows. That's one reason for the early reports of poor results from that peptide. The point is that it is a piece of the GH amino acid chain and it is more prone to adherence to glass, improper unfurling and breakage.

The short chain peptides with very little tertiary structure are not fragile (GHRP-2, GHRP-6 & Ipamorelin). Mod GRF (1-29) is made with 4 modifications two of which help make it resilient during the synthesis process. As a result of these modifications it is not very fragile. Sermorelin is more fragile and anything with CJC-1295 in the name is vulnerable at the lysine linker.

Each amino acid has unique characteristics that dictate how it behaves with regard to water. Peptides as a result may end up more or less water held or water repelled. Some peptides will always tend to hold a little more residual water in the freeze-drying process and appear fuller, while others are capable of a very dry state which may make them appear less full, make them more prone to adhere to vial glass and put them in a state where they are harder to reconstitute with water.

The second option, sonication or the sending of vibrations is for all intents and purposes a shaking. The GHRPs can withstand as much vigor in your shake as you can give. Sometimes a shake period followed by time will work. Think of the particle as a dry hard pellet and shaking is an attempt to get some water to penetrate the pellet. Once some H2O penetrates, the pellet becomes less hard and less resistant to sonication and easier to dissolve."


----------



## fckp1g (Apr 24, 2012)

I recently had the same thing happen- even hours & hours l8er it was still a little cloudy, so I tried a little amount first & worked my way up to a decent dose- face flushed as hell & felt like some nice strong GHRP2!! Guess Uve got 2 trust ur source! Only reason i gave it the benefit of the doubt is cos I remembered how cloudy Rips look when u first make them up- they seem 2 take a lot more swirling than other GH but never had any probs with them!!


----------

